# to bring down a curse on one’s own head



## seitt

Greetings,

How does one say “to bring down a curse on one’s own head”?

My sentence for translation: “Stop using those disgusting swearwords! You'll bring down a curse on your own head!”

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## cougr

Not sure that a direct translation would work here but I suppose you could say: _Θα πέσει κατάρα στο κεφάλι σου._


----------



## velisarius

I wonder whether this can be loosely translated as:"Θα σε κάψει ο θεός." ?


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - can we not say, "Θα φέρεις κατάρα (πάνω) στο κεφάλι σου"?


----------



## Perseas

seitt said:


> Many thanks - can we not say, "Θα φέρεις κατάρα (πάνω) στο κεφάλι σου"?


It will be understood, but it's not what the native Greek speaker would use.


----------



## Perseas

velisarius said:


> I wonder whether this can be loosely translated as:"Θα σε κάψει ο θεός." ?


I think yes. "Θα σε κάψει ο θεός" or "Θα σε τιμωρήσει ο θεός".

Another suggestion: "Θα γίνουν κατάρα στο κεφάλι σου".


----------



## seitt

> "Θα γίνουν κατάρα στο κεφάλι σου"


Not Θα γίνει?


----------



## Perseas

"οι βλαστήμιες(=swearwords) θα γίνουν.."


----------



## Andrious

Another suggestion: "Θα σε καταραστεί ο Θεός."


----------



## seitt

Many thanks for the excellent clarifications.


----------

